# الطاقة البديلة (طاقة اعماق الارض)



## حجازي البحري (23 أغسطس 2008)

الطاقة تحت اقدامنا (جيوتيرمي)​
في ظل الارتفاع المتزايد لاسعار النفط واحتمالية استنفاد المخزون منة خلال العقود المقبلة كان لا بد لنا من البحث عن مصادر جديدة للطاقة وبدائل عن النفط الذي اصبح المحرك الرئيسي للحياة العصرية في مختلف انحاء العالم .

في العالم اليوم ما يسمى الجيوتيرمي، وهو العلم الذي يدرس العوامل الحرارية في باطن الأرض كما يعني أيضا بالحرارة الجوفية الناجمة عن طاقة حرارة اعماق الأرض وتحويلها إلى اشكال اخرى من الطاقة، حيث تختلف درجة الحرارة في باطن الأرض عن سطحها، حيث تزداد درجة الحرارة مع استمرار هبوطنا في باطن الأرض. فبينما تتغير درجة الحرارة على سطح الأرض من شتاء إلى صيف ومن نهار إلى ليل، نجد أن حرارة باطن الأرض لا تتغير على هذه الصورة، ولكن تتغير بفعل عوامل جيولوجية. قد يكون الارتفاع في حرارة باطن الأرض مرجعه الاقتراب من القشرة الساخنة والتي تكون غلاف الوشاح في باطن الأرض أو قد يكون نتيجة الاشعاع النووي في الصخور، أو لأكسدة المواد العضوية والنفطية. على كل حال فإن هناك فارقا في الحرارة بين السطح والباطن، ويزداد الفارق كلما ازداد العمق. فلو أننا حفرنا بئراً بعمق 3000 متر، وهو أمر ممكن بالإمكانات التقنية المتاحة حاليا، فإن درجة الحرارة عند هذا العمق ستقترب من درجة الغليان. فيمكن حقن الماء إلى باطن الأرض، ليسخن ومن ثم تستخدم الطاقة الحرارية المكتسبة في توليد صور أخرى للطاقة، أو تستخدم على صورتها في تدفئة المنازل ولتوفر استهلاك الوقود الملوث للبيئة.

على الرغم من أن الطاقة الحرارية للأرض هي حبيسة باطنها، وقد لا نشعر على سطحها بما تختزنه، فإنه في بعض الأحيان تُظهر الأرض على سطحها بعضا مما يعتمل في داخلها. يظهر ذلك على صورة آبار المياه الساخنة أو ينابيع المياه الساخنة كما هوالحال في حمامات ماعين في الوسط وام قيس في الشمال وحمامات عفرا في الجنوب. لا تتوفر الطاقة الحرارية بصورة مباشرة في الطبيعة إلا في مصادر الحرارة الجوفية، وهذا ما يجعلها سهلة الإستغلال. ويقدر احتياطي الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية في حزام عمقه 2000 متر تحت سطح الأرض ما يعادل ما ينتجه 250 مليار طن من الفحم من الطاقة. نظريا يمكن أن يغطي هذا المقدار من الطاقة حاجة العالم من الطاقة لمدة 100000 سنة قادمة. وكما ذكرنا مسبقا في كثير من الاحيان تستخدم الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية في تدفئة المنازل عندما تكون الحرارة قريبة من سطح الأرض أو على صورة ينابيع حارة أو عندما تكون درجة حرارتها منخفضة (حوالي 65 مئوية)، حيث تكون تكلفة إستخراجها واستعمالها معقولة. ففي أيسلندة تنتشر هذه الينابيع الحارة، ويتم توظيفها لأغراض التدفئة والتسخين.

وحديثا تتم الاستفادة من حرارة باطن الأرض بصورة غير مباشرة عن طريق تحويل الحرارة إلى كهرباء في محطات خاصة بذلك. ولكن يشترط أن تبلغ المياه درجة الغليان حتى درجة 350 درجة مئوية، حتى يكون تشغيل المحطات اقتصادياً. ويمكن الحصول على هذا المستوى من الحرارة عن طريق حقن المياه في مواسير حفر لتصل إلى عمق يزيد على ثلاثة كيلومترات في باطن الأرض. حيث تستغل حرارة البخار في تشغيل توربينات وعندما يبرد البخار ويتكثف إلى ماء، يعاد حقنه مرة أخرى إلى باطن الأرض ليسخن من جديد متحولا إلى بخار. مما سبق يتضح أن هذه المحطات تعتمد على نظام تبريد مغلق وليس مستهلكا للمياه وأنه قابل للتطبيق حتى في الصحراء الجافة.

بيد أن الاستفادة من طاقة حرارة الأرض مازال في المهد، ذلك انها تشكل أقل من 1% من مجمل الطاقة المنتجة في الولايات المتحدة، وهي الأكثر تطبيقا لتكنولوجيا الكهرباء المنتجة من حرارة باطن الأرض! ونحن في الاردن وفي ظل الارتفاع الهائل باسعار النفط والمرشحة للازدياد لا بد لنا من البحث عن وسائل بديلة عن النفط وكما ذكرت في مقال سابق للتوجه لزراعة شجرة (الجاتروفا) المنتجة للنفط ،علينا ايضا الاستفادة من الابار التي تم حفرها في مناطق مختلفة من المملكة للتنقيب عن النفط وثبت وحسب تصريحات سلطة المصادر الطبيعية بانها غير مجدية اقتصاديا، وبعضها لا يوجد فيها مؤشرات على وجود النفط لذلك علينا ان نفكر عن كيفية الاستفادة من اعماق هذه الابار والتي كلفت الملايين واستخدام التكنولوجيا الحديثة لحقن المياه لهذة الاعماق لتسخين المياه والاستفادة منها لتوليد لتوليد الكهرباء خصوصا في المناطق الجغرافية التي تقع فيها هذه الابار.

ومن المؤكد أن طاقة حرارة باطن الأرض هي الأكثر أماناً بيئياً على الاطلاق، فهي تتميز بأنها لا تنتج ملوثات غازية أو صلبة، فيما عدا ترسيب أملاح الكبريتيدات في المواسير، الأمر الذي يحتاج إلى أعمال صيانة روتينية ودورية. وحرارة باطن الأرض هي معين لاينضب من الطاقة التي يمكن أن تجعل بيئة الإنسان أكثر نقاءً، وأيضاً لا خوف من نفادها.



[email protected] 

حجازي البحري​


----------



## حجازي البحري (23 أغسطس 2008)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

يرجى عدم وضع الايملات في المشاركات
المشرف


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (2 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع قيم بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## رنا نور (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ما زلت أعمل على محرك يعمل بالطاقة البديلة و لكن محتاجة من يتبنى هذا العمل 
هل يمكن أن ترشدني 
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حجازي بحري (7 سبتمبر 2008)

انا مستعد للتعاون الايجابي في هذا المجال بريدي الالكتروني الصحيح 
[email protected]


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بدأت تظهر المجهودات الرائعة للزملاء ، اقتربت ساعة الاختراعات .....


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (16 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي حجازي
نحن في الاردن لدينا مصادر للطاقة فوق الارض فلماذا نذهب الى باطنها؟
لدينا الصخر الزيتي وبكميات هائلة وقد سمعنا من جهات مختصة قبل سنوات وقبل الارتفاعات الهائلة في اسعار النفط ان استغلال الصخر الزيتي سيكون مجديا اقتصاديا اذا وصل سعر النفط الى اربعين دولارا (وكان يومها سعر النفط اقل من 40 دولارا) بل كنا نحصل على نصف احتياجاتنا منه مجانا من العراق.
الآن ها هو النفط يصل الى اسعار جنونية ولكننا للأسف لا نرى بوادر توجه نحو استغلال هذه الثروة التي منحنا الله اياها
على مستوى الاردن اعتقد ان فكرتك تحتاج الى استثمارات عالية لحين الحصول على المردود ولا اعتقد ان البلاد قادرة على استقطاب مثل هذه الاستثمارات حيث انه من المعروف ان رأس المال جبان واصحاب الاستثمارات عادة ما يتوجهون الى الاستثمار في مجالات الربح السريع كالاتصالات مثلا
المستثمر الاجنبي اذا ما اراد الاستثمار في هذا المجال فقد لا يأتي الى الاردن لان باطن الارض حار في كل انحائها وربما في شمال الكرة الارضية مثل السويد مثلا تخرج المياه الحارة من باطن الارض دون حفر 3000 متر بل تخرج وحدها وبكميات ومواقع كثيرة وهي مستغلة بالفعل
اما الفكرة في اطارها العلمي فهي جديرة بالاهتمام
وشكرا لك


----------

